# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Lojra dhe rebuse [J\K]

## JehonaKryeziu

INAN               ............................................BANA=?
ABAN
NABI
BANA


a)1412       b)2143      c)4121      d)3212

----------


## Ksanthi

:rrotullo syte:  :rrotullo syte:  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## JehonaKryeziu

Po,sesht e veshtir...vetem kerkon pak logjike

----------


## Ksanthi

> Po,sesht e veshtir...vetem kerkon pak logjike


Nuk ke dhene asnje shpjegim , nuk e kuptoj.

----------


## prishtinase

*melaqet qa duet me bo mi ktu *

----------


## JehonaKryeziu

> INAN               ............................................BANA=?
> ABAN
> NABI
> BANA
> 
> 
> a)1412       b)2143      c)4121      d)3212


Po ju jap pak ndihme...INAN,ABAN,NABI DHE BANA paraqesin numra,por jane te shifruar.Secila fjale ka njeren nga vlerat e numrave te dhene nen a,b,c,d.Ketu kerkohet se cili numer eshte BANA.Me pak nderlidhje dhe logjike do e gjeni pa problem.

----------


## prishtinase

*ew u rritsh sa problem koke hahahahaha*

----------


## JehonaKryeziu

> *ew u rritsh sa problem koke hahahahaha*


Duke e lodhur trurin,e ripertrin ate.U frikove se do ta humbesh te gjithin qe su mundove te pakten ta zgjidhesh ?  :ngerdheshje:

----------

